# chaparral wma



## MGreen257 (Jul 17, 2011)

my kids were picked in the management youth hunt for this year at chaparral wma, i have never hunted down in that part of texas. is it pretty good hunting down there? any advice would be great, headed down there this friday.

thanks


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

*Cotulla,Texas*

That is La Salle County I believe and If I remember correctly that county has more Boone and Crockett entries than any other in the state of Texas. I also hunt that county some. You wont be disapointed! That is definately one you dont want to miss. Good luck and take lots of pictures to keep us posted.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I've hunted there a bunch, both youth deer/javelina and adult javelina. There are lots of deer and javelina. The only challange with the management hunts is on wet years there may be almost no spikes because most of the year old bucks are branch antlered. My daughters have always gotten a javelina on the 3 youth javelina hunts and the 2 youth deer management hunts we have participated in.

The personnel that run Chaparral are really good people and want the kids to be successful. You and your kids should have a great time.


----------



## hcslayer (Dec 13, 2009)

Doesn't it border jack brittinghams place?


----------

